# Stop this Shimano!!!



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Picked up a Chronarch 100D7 at FTU today. Just playing with this new toy suggests the Core will soon be history. Have three Core's and none feel/sound as good as this new reel. For me, gear ratio choices favor the CH100D7 (or 100D5). Price favors the 100D by $50. Line capacity same for both - 110/10#. Core wins the weight comparison, 6.1 v. 7.5 oz. Physically/ergonomically reels look the same if not identical - color change aside. As you may detect, I'am not a Core fan.
Life used to be a lot simpler - i.e., "red" reel or "black" reel? - and I could seldom afford the black one.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

So what is better about it thatn the core and why aren't you a Core fan?

Just curious, I really like the Core.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*"red" reel or "black" reel? - and I could seldom afford the black one.*

Not sure many will get that statement!

Glad to hear you can afford the good stuf these days.

Just like the new Curado, I think they really nailed it with the newest Chronarch. You cannot blame them for trying to get better. Seriously what could be the next generation?

Mike


----------



## JCE (Nov 27, 2007)

"Better" is debatable. 

I looked at the new Chronarch in Marburger's the other day. First of all, the annoying lever release for the side plate from the old 100 is there. A buddy has one of those and is constantly flipping it up due to the way he holds his reel, or maybe it doesn't secure very well. Regardless, he is always complaining about it. I like the screw on plates, so no thanks on that.

Plus, it is noticeably heavier than the 50mg, so no thanks on that. 

Same thing with the new Curado's.....much eavier than the old 100's. 

I really don't get it. Why would Shimano make heavier reels to replace the Curado 100d's and the Chronarch 50 mg's? If it was line capacity they already had the Curado 200's and the larger Chronarch to take care of that. If you're gonna get spooled the extra 20 yds will make no difference, and besides I would be willing to be most that have the 50 mg use braid so capacity is no factor. 

I'll stick to my 50 mg's and 100d Curados. Shimano won't be getting any of my money on any new reels in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The weight of the Curado 200E is .2 ounces heavier than the Curado 100D. For a 200 size reel I would say that is pretty decent considering its 2.2 ounces lighter than the Curado 200D models that it replaced. 

The new Chronarch 100D is a replacement for the Chronarch 100B, not the 50MG model. So when comparing apples to apples the reel is 1.7 ounces lighter. The Core is now our lightest reel at 6 ounces (.1 ounces more than the 50MG). 

So in all reality we have made the new reels smaller and lighter when compared to the old models.


----------



## JCE (Nov 27, 2007)

I didn't realize the new Curado was only .2 oz more....it felt much heavier than that to me though admittedly I didn't look at the specs. Maybe I was holding the 300 instead. I can agree that the Curado replacement is a good one, but can you tell me why it is cheaper than the previous versions?

I guess what bothers me is now you have to pay for the Core to get the weight of the discontinued cheaper 50 mg.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

JCE said:


> I guess what bothers me is now you have to pay for the Core to get the weight of the discontinued cheaper 50 mg.


How do you know Shimano isn't coming out with a new model of the 50Mg?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The lower cost of the new Curado is because we eliminated the aluminum side plate that the D model used to have. The 300E still has the aluminum side plate and the cost is the same as the D model.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

MattK said:


> How do you know Shimano isn't coming out with a new model of the 50Mg?


One can only hope! When is ICAST again? Enquiring minds want to know!

(sorry for the hijack!)

Uh oh...the review of the new Chronarch included this tidbit....

"Because the Chronarch bears the same profile as the Core our next question to Shimano was whether or not there would be a new Mg version as that position would logically already be occupied by the Core. Jeremy Sweet, Reel Product Manager at Shimano confirmed that there would indeed no longer be a Chronarch Mg in the lineup."


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

:frown:


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

ill buy them cores


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

*MANCARD CHECK...*

Aight i just have to vent a bit... I'd consider most of us on this board "manly" men. The kind of guys that eat there steaks still bleeding or the guys that rough 20* temps and 50 mph winds for ONE mammoth trout, or the kind of guys that smash their fingers with 15lb hammers and walk it off... manly men.... yet there's still "hardcore" fishermen out there complaining about ".2 ounces" and so on. REALLY?!!!?? and before u regurgitate some manly "if u make 17,000 casts a day like *I* do, .2 ounces is alot" BS, remember this...... the world record bench press is over 1,000 pounds and here u are complaining about a couple TENTHS of an ounce. It reminds me of Ron Burgundy... "I don't know if you heard me but i did over a thousand."
There's only so light you can make a reel before it becomes a flimsy piece of sh!t. What improvements over last year's model have you made to withstand being exposed to saltwater? Will the drag outlast a 15 minute battle with a 20lb jack? Will the gears strip when you try to winch an oyster bed out of Baffin? These are questions to ask a reel manufacturer, NOT "can u make last year's model .1 ounces lighter?" :headknock


----------

